# Awesome Ride for an Awesome Person in South Louisiana



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

Just wanted to invite everyone to our club's annual Spring Ride here in south Louisiana. Our club, the Bayou Country Cyclists, sponsors a ride every spring and donates to different causes. This year our ride is benefitting one of our riders, and teammates, who was seriously injured here while on a training ride last year.

The ride will be on Sunday, April 29th, 2012. Leaving from Thibodaux, LA riders will have a choice of a 25, 42, or 66 mile route through scenic bayous. If you don't ride bikes, that's cool because this year we will also hold a 5K run/walk and a children's obstacle course. 

How do you register or donate for this awesome event, you ask? Just visit Bayou Country Cyclists, or cut and paste Bayou Country Cyclists, or pm me.

Scott is an incredible person, friend, and rider so please make every effort to come out and bring everyone you know! Thank y'all!!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

awesome. i'd like to try and do this.... I live in Alexandria, so Thib isnt that that far away!


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in Pineville, LA. My dad and I are registered.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

Jeepers, nope not far at all. Just take 49 to 90 and follow it in. We appreciate you making the trip. Jpec, that's great! Thank y'all for registering and making the trip. A buddy of mine is from Pollack and we go there from time to time. Rode through Fishville. Ha. 

I'll be at the ride working it but would love to meet up with y'all. They'll be food and beer after. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

you said beer..... Im in!! haha


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

My "quick" daily ride leaves Walmart in Pineville and goes North on Hwy 165 to Hwy 8 at Pollock and back...20.5 miles, I think. Huge, paved shoulder with rolling terrain. I understand the hills get bigger further North and I plan to accomplish them, gradually. Send a PM when you get this way. 

Dad is in Opelousas...its flat! FYI - Opelousas has a ride, "Allons Roulee" Labor Day weekend.

I have two questions: 1) is there a map of the rides yet? 2) Is there a family (~8-10 miles) ride in addition to the obsticle course?

--Jeremy


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I hear there will be Girl Scout cookies at the rest stops.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

Jeeper - yep, beer. Of course beer. And great food.

Jpec - I know exactly where you are talking about. My buddy's family lives across from the convenience store before the bridge. Forgot the hwy number but I think it's the intersection with the hwy to Jena. I'll definitely pm you next time I'm up there. I might try the Opelousas ride too. I used to ride with Cajun Cyclists long ago. And yes there are maps. Go to Bayou Country Cyclists and click on the link to the Spring Ride. Once there, click on the tabs up top that show the distance. Sorry, the shortest ride we have is the 25 mile. It's pretty much out and back. We used to have a kids ride, but never had any takers. 

Vagabond - almost. There should be Girl Scouts manning a rest station. We are hoping there will be their famous cookies there though.


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

That highway to Jena is Hwy 8. Thats the intersection I have been turning back. I plan to ride it a couple weeks, then start pushing further to Georgetown, Urania, etc until I can get 75-100. I plan on attending the Hotter N Hell. 

I have a buddy that lives on Bayou Tranquille on Lake Varrett. He is a Legendre from Thibadaux. His family owns/owned a sugar mill with land. 

Other than that, I am usually down that way a couple weekends a month riding personal watercraft with my greenhulk.net buddies. 

Peanut butter choc cookies for me pleas.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

Jpec, you right. It's been a while since I've been up there. Good luck on HTH. You'll do great. We did it last year and they were right. It was Hotter than Hell!!

Legendre is a popular name in Thibodaux. What sugar mill? A few of them have closed. I know there is one more open just north of Thibodaux . It's basically at the corner of LA 1 and LA 3185 (Thibodaux Bypass Rd). When I worked night shift I would pass by and watch them working in the middle of the night. Pretty cool to watch.

Next time you come down to Lake Verret, let me know and bring your bike. That's some great riding out there. We have a route that takes us right to the lake. Beautiful route. Hopefully the Girl Scouts will bring some cookies. If so, I'll save you some peanut butter chocolate cookies!!


----------



## jdharris (Mar 3, 2012)

I just started riding last week. This would be a good first event for me to attend. I love some good ole cajun cookin!


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

jdharris said:


> I just started riding last week. This would be a good first event for me to attend. I love some good ole cajun cookin!


Awesome!!!! Thank you soooo much!!! Looking forward to having ya. Gonna be a fun time!! And, as of right now, the man of the hour (for whom the ride is benefitting) will be present.


----------



## bolizous (Oct 14, 2009)

I will be there and believe me, it is for a great cause.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you bolizous!! I will be out there too. I will be volunteering. Sounds like you know him personally. He's such a great guy. We had a meeting tonight and it sounds like the man of honor will be there. We are hoping!! Thank you very much for coming out. Remember, this Wednesday (I think), is the deadline to register and guarantee a t shirt. Thanks again!!


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone else making this ride?


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

As of a couple of days ago there were about 170 pre registered. I am looking forward to it, even though I'm not riding it, and hope I get to meet all of y'all out there!! I'll definitely be there!! Thank y'all!!


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

As it gets closer to time, I will message you. I will at least try to introduce myself. Jeremy


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

Jeremy, please do. I would love to meet up with you and anyone else who will be out there. We are very excited about this ride and what we have planned!! Thank you!!


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

5 days!!!! 5 days people!!!! It's on this Sunday!!! A fully supported ride with great scenery, great music, great food, great events, great drinks, great friends and all for a beautiful person!! Hope to see everyone out there in Thibodaux, LA on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

Last call.


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

That was a good time! I will definitly be back. Good work!!!


----------



## bolizous (Oct 14, 2009)

Great ride, roads were fantastic and happy there was such a great turn out.


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

bolizous said:


> Great ride, roads were fantastic and happy there was such a great turn out.


I wish I would have known you were there...I would have introduced myself.


----------

